

Constellation.js - nirav
https://github.com/danielgm/constellation.js

======
mflindell
When I download the library, none of the examples work because the jquery
files are named incorrectly. Pretty frustrating to have to change this before
I can see anything

~~~
danielgm0
Thanks for the feedback. There were a couple other problems with those example
files but it's fixed and pushed now.

------
nirav
Demo:
[http://demo.danielmclaren.com/2013/constellation.js/release/...](http://demo.danielmclaren.com/2013/constellation.js/release/#home)

